# Deer movement NorthEast Ohio



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Hello,I will be goingout this weekend for the first time this year.Have the bucks been moving alot yet? Plus i will be off for 3 weeks to hunt the rut. I have been scouting and seen lots of rubs and scrapes.I will be hunting lake cty,Portage and Coshocton cty. Some info would be nice ty...halfrack.


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

I have only seen one buck that was following the trail of a doe. so good luck and that was in tusc county.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

still a week or so early, first two weeks in november look out!


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

Saw one buck this weekend follow 3 does who were absolutely scared of him....then had another buck scare a doe but it did not follow it but kept on walking. My dad said he saw at least 6 scrapes in one area.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I finally got out this past weekend for the first time of the season. I saw a couple of young bucks following small groups of does. Typically these small bucks will try chasing before the mature ones. I would think that by next week the big boys will be starting on the prowl much more.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

My buddy lives up by Muzzy Lake in NE OH and he called me this weekend to tell me he saw 2 mature bucks fighting hard Friday morning. He drives 100+ miles a day traveling for work. He was going to an early appointment when he spotted the bucks locked up a few 100 yards off the road in a powerline. He pulled off and watched until it was over and he said it was a real good one. He watched for about 5 minutes until the smaller bodied buck was whipped. He said the larger buck drove the other's face into the ground several times before it was over. It isn't often you get to see a real good fight; and according to him this was the best he's ever seen. I've seen loads of "pushing" matches, but only a handful of "I'm going to kill you" fights. There is NOTHING more exciting than watching 2 big boys go at it.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

I would like to thank the people that responded back.Went out monday had someone come and cut loggs with a chain saw for 2 hrs.Abiout 70 yds from me, the farmer told me that was where the deer were comming out .That certain person done that on purpose so i wouldn t see any deer.He stayed till 5:45 then left and then 2 dogs started barking and chased a nice doe under my stand at 5:15...Oh well at least i was out there and enjoyed the woods....Off to poratge cty tomorrow .for a cpl days ...


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Fish n fool ....i know that part of portage cty very good .I will be down there for a cpl days hunting...


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

On Sunday I saw a 6 point following 3 does real close. I spooked them as they were crossing the road in SE Ohio.


----------

